# 7-Gallon Cube / Endler Tank



## ALIFER (Jul 22, 2005)

I converted my old ALIFE 7 to a fresh water planted tank.
It was a nano-reef tank for the first three years,
before being replaced by a new modded NC6 tank.
When I modded my NC6 tank I saved the parts 
& installed them in the ALIFE 7.
The ALIFE 7 has (2) 18 watt 7,100 K PC lights & LED moonlights.
It also has the stock pump from the NC6 along with the bio balls, 
ceramic rings & sponge filling the back chambers.
I built a small stand for the tank so I could set it on my night stand.


----------



## March Madness (Aug 21, 2005)

:tongue: 
What kind of moss did you use on the driftwood? It looks different than my Java Moss. Are you going to add any fish or shrimp? How did you glue the plants onto the rock?
:fish:


----------



## ALIFER (Jul 22, 2005)

March Madness said:


> :tongue:
> What kind of moss did you use on the driftwood? It looks different than my Java Moss. Are you going to add any fish or shrimp? How did you glue the plants onto the rock?
> :fish:


Hi MM,
The moss is Xmas moss, and it's doing well and showing some good growth.
I used my trusty staple gun to attach the plants to the wood & nails in the lava rock. Someone on a local reef tank forum was getting rid of all their F/W fish and offered to give me her collection of Endlers. Luckily I had my 7-gallon cube setup a few weeks ago. I had planned on making it a shrimp tank, but I’ve always wanted Endlers and jumped at the chance to keep them. At the present time I have six males & nine females. I would still like to add a few shrimp, because I think they could co-exist pretty well.








Rick :icon_bigg


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

they'll probably be ok. Shrimp larvae might get eaten. Then again, endlers don't even eat their own fry, and endler fry are PUNY


----------



## ALIFER (Jul 22, 2005)

greenmiddlefinger said:


> they'll probably be ok. Shrimp larvae might get eaten. Then again, endlers don't even eat their own fry, and endler fry are PUNY


Hi GMF,
How is your cube coming along? Are you making any progress with the war on algae?
Thanks for the advice on shrimp & Endlers. I’m kind of leaning toward Indian Neon Green shrimp, if I can find any. They like the higher temps that the Endlers prefer. I have not seen any Indian Greens being actually kept in planted tanks on the forums I subscribe to, so if anyone has info or experience with them I would like to hear recommendations. 
Rick


----------



## ALIFER (Jul 22, 2005)

Well I haven’t found any Indian Green shrimp yet, but a LFS had Bubble Bee shrimp for $1.95 each, so I decided to try a few. The LFS also had Cherry Reds, but they wanted $9.95 each, so the Bubble Bees seemed like a better way to go for trying out shrimp. I’ll see how they hold up in the 80 degree water.
Rick


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

!? 9.95/red cherry!?? what are they thinking!?? you can get them way cheaper than that shipped over the internet including the price for shipping!! 

If anything bumble bees are something I would think should be more expensive . . . well, bees are also a little bit harder to get to breed. Good luck man!

BTW-- the cube was discontinued. In fact, all my old tanks but the dorm one I'm working on now were discontinued. On the other hand, I did eventually beat the algae in that tank :tongue:


----------



## ALIFER (Jul 22, 2005)

The bumble bee shrimp are doing OK so far. I went for about a week without seeing any, but last night I saw a couple. roud: 

I swear, Endlers are the hardest little fish to take pictures of. 









The males are just constantly displaying for the females.


----------



## Guppy_Girl (Sep 30, 2005)

Your tank looks really good. I wish mine had that many plants and stuff.......I have lots of plants that I got from Wal-Mart... just little bulbs that you throw into the tank and they grow... they do look pretty nice though. I might have to get something with thinner leaves though because all/most of my babies are getting eaten!!!


----------

